
How to Get More Visitors to Your App? - pratikkanada
http://theappentrepreneur.com/how-to-get-more-visitors-to-your-app/
======
alfredbeiley
Though marketing via social networks and mobvertising certainly enable you to
make money to some degree, the most important step towards successfully
marketing your iPhone app would be to feature it in the iTunes App Store and
also try and gather the maximum possible amount of positive user reviews for
the same.

